

Cardiio: touch-free pulse sensing, turn your phone into a biosensor. - alatkins
http://cardiio.com/

======
xiaoma
That would be really useful for live-streaming Starcraft. Now big tournaments
often have this feature so that viewers can see not only the player's APM, but
also their hearts' BPM.

It would be awesome for regular players to be able to put that in their
streams!

